# How to fish for trout in small streams in brush



## Jfish (Sep 22, 2010)

I'm very new to trout fishing. I "learned" how to fly fish last summer when we went to Rocky Mountain National Park. I did hook onto some trout!

I plan to do a lot more fishing for them in the UP later this year. Some of the streams I plan to go to are extremely small with brush everywhere so I believe fly fishing is out of the equation.

What techniques do you use for trout? Should I use spinning gear and flys? Short or long rods? Live bait or casting lures? Indicators with flys?

Any insight would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## Jackster1 (Aug 17, 2001)

We fish in small streams quite a bit. Fly fish. Learn to roll cast as you will very rarely do an overhead cast in tight quarters. The side arm cast is good too but the roll cast will be your bread-and-butter cast.
Some like short rods, other longer rods for the tight stuff. I like a 7-8' rod simply because it helps with line control like mending and such. That said, I just built a 6', 5 weight because no one seems to make that type rod these days. It is great for throwing big flies like stimi's along with droppers. It also handles indicators and wind better than the dinky rods that were the rage a couple years ago. What I give up in like control I hope I'll make up with being able to cast a lot of junk.
Give the fly rod a chance. Sometimes all you're doing is dapping the fly in likely pools. If you're fishing for brookies in water that doesn't see much traffic, you will have a blast!


----------



## doogie mac (Oct 24, 2010)

Jackster1 said:


> We fish in small streams quite a bit. Fly fish. Learn to roll cast as you will very rarely do an overhead cast in tight quarters. The side arm cast is good too but the roll cast will be your bread-and-butter cast.
> Some like short rods, other longer rods for the tight stuff. I like a 7-8' rod simply because it helps with line control like mending and such. That said, I just built a 6', 5 weight because no one seems to make that type rod these days. It is great for throwing big flies like stimi's along with droppers. It also handles indicators and wind better than the dinky rods that were the rage a couple years ago. What I give up in like control I hope I'll make up with being able to cast a lot of junk.
> Give the fly rod a chance. Sometimes all you're doing is dapping the fly in likely pools. If you're fishing for brookies in water that doesn't see much traffic, you will have a blast!


 Spot on to what jackster said!
The long tight looped casts for the most part are made for hollywood. Small streams are a blast! Plus,you will learn more than just casting a fly(like sneakin up on a 10incher)!!!!Good stuff!!!


----------



## Jfish (Sep 22, 2010)

The info is appreciated! However, in some of the spots I've seen, there are trees that make a 'roof' over the stream that would make the roll cast an extreme chore. I think I'm going to shop for a shorter rod though. I have only one fly rod currently that is a 9ft. 5wt.


----------



## doogie mac (Oct 24, 2010)

Jfish said:


> The info is appreciated! However, in some of the spots I've seen, there are trees that make a 'roof' over the stream that would make the roll cast an extreme chore. I think I'm going to shop for a shorter rod though. I have only one fly rod currently that is a 9ft. 5wt.


 You will find that once you get better with a fly rod,nothing will stop you.:lol: I absolutely love the challenge of the water you describe!


----------



## Jfish (Sep 22, 2010)

doogie mac said:


> You will find that once you get better with a fly rod,nothing will stop you.:lol: I absolutely love the challenge of the water you describe!


What size rod do you like to use? What weight etc.? What kind of line do you use? Just one more  What flys and do you use indicators?


----------



## polarbear78 (Jan 26, 2011)

Jfish said:


> What flys and do you use


http://www.trailstotrout.com/mihatch.html


----------



## BIRD BARREL (Aug 14, 2010)

Hey jt I fish a part of the thunder bay witch has cover as you speak of but holds great fish so I use 7 ft light action rod with a 1/2 once egg sinker with swivel and 4 ft leader 4 # test and a number 4 hook and a night crawler works well for us and gets the browns hooked for a shore lunch 


_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors_


----------



## Jfish (Sep 22, 2010)

BIRD BARREL said:


> Hey jt I fish a part of the thunder bay witch has cover as you speak of but holds great fish so I use 7 ft light action rod with a 1/2 once egg sinker with swivel and 4 ft leader 4 # test and a number 4 hook and a night crawler works well for us and gets the browns hooked for a shore lunch
> 
> 
> _OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors_


Are you using a carolina rig with a spinning reel?


----------



## BIRD BARREL (Aug 14, 2010)

Yes it works really good and if you got good current you can just raise your rod up and let the sinker run down river into spots you can't reach 


_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors_


----------



## Splitshot (Nov 30, 2000)

I read an article in a fly fishing magazine a year or two ago that stated 90% of the people who took up fly fishing after the movie A River Runs through It in 1992 have given up fishing totally. Fly fishing is a great sport but as a new fisherman I would recommend you learn how to catch trout on bigger streams with your fly rod before you start fishing very difficult small streams if you want to avoid becoming another statistic.

I spent the earliest years of my life fishing small streams near Grand Rapids and I found the best way to catch brook trout is to use the lightest line, 4lb test or smaller, a number 10 hook or smaller and the least amount of weight necessary to get your worm under banks, logs or overgrown banks.

Later in life I spent three years only using dry flies and while that is still my favorite way to catch a trout, I dont use it very much. I live on the Little Manistee on the flies only section and even that river can be a real challenge for seasoned fly fishermen. Little brook trout streams I have fished in the UP are even more difficult.

If your goal is to learn fly fishing and dont care if you catch trout, that is different. If you are like most guys the object of trout fishing is the joy of catching trout. Learn how to fish with live bait and you will learn faster where the trout live and how to approach them. Once you get a little experience catching them, start using your fly rod. 

I fish trout 50 to 60 full days a year and most of the time I float rivers. One of the benefits of using a float boat is I can and do carry 4 rods. One for bottom fishing, one for float fishing, one for spinners and plugs and my fly rod. Whenever Im lucky enough to find a good hatch I have my fly rod out and it is great. Most of the time however a majority of my trout come on other methods.

If you are like most people your time is precious and while I like spending time where trout live, the days are almost always more satisfying when I catch trout. I can also say once you decide you want to learn about fly fishing you couldnt find a better place to come to get good advice.

Whatever you decide to use, stealth and a low profile are your biggest allies. Walk softly and good luck.


----------



## Jackster1 (Aug 17, 2001)

Jfish said:


> The info is appreciated! However, in some of the spots I've seen, there are trees that make a 'roof' over the stream that would make the roll cast an extreme chore.


Bow-and-arrow cast. This one you can practice while watching TV.


----------



## Berner9 (Feb 23, 2009)

How about Tenkara? Check out TenkaraUSA.com I got 2 rods and its perfect for the small stuff.


----------



## Jfish (Sep 22, 2010)

Berner9 said:


> How about Tenkara? Check out TenkaraUSA.com I got 2 rods and its perfect for the small stuff.


Maybe I'm not looking in the right spot but I only see long rods.


----------



## gomer (Dec 30, 2000)

Most of the streams I fish in Virginia are tiny mountain brook trout streams in the Shenandoah NP, which are comparable to many streams in the UP. A sling shot/bow and arrow cast with a 7ft fly rod is a pretty productive technique with some practice. Brook trout are fairly opportunistic fish so general attractor dry patterns like a royal wolf, Mr. Rapidan, Adams, humpy etc work a lot of the time. Generally I will run a nymph dropper off my dry fly (such as a caddis, pheasant tail etc). However, I would not recommend using a dropper until you get more practice roll casting and bow and arrow casting in small streams, because it essentially doubles your odds of hooking a tree branch. 

Tenkara rods are starting to catch on down here since many of the fly shops are carrying them now. I have seen them in action and just don't see the advantage of using a glorified cane pole over a short fly rod in small streams (or any stream), but to each his own...


----------



## aimus1 (Feb 28, 2011)

JFish,
I spend a lot of time fishing the small brookie streams in the U.P. Small Dries with light leader work pretty well. No better streams to perfect the roll cast and learn good line management. Roll cast at the opposite bank at about a one oclock angle. Make a descent mend and let the fly float into pools and riffles downstream. Stay low and stealth and try not to churn the bottom too much. Indicators for nymph fishing in these small streams can be virtually impossible due to heavy bottom structure. You'll lose a lot of rigs and spend more time re-rigging than it's worth. The most deadly tactic I've used in these small streams is swinging and stripping a black wooly bugger. I catch more trout "fly fishing" these streams using this tactic far more than any other. You'll probably get more action catching dinks on small dries but the small black wooly bugger is king in my opinion. Wear polarized glasses and you'll see what I mean. Get some 200 grain sink tip line for that 9 ft. 5wt. of yours. Tie on a 4ft. section of 6lb flourocarbon, then your wooly bugger. That's all you need. Fish it much the same way as you'd fish a spinner roll casting directly across stream or slighly downstream. Let the fly swing and make some short, quick strips back toward yourself keeping your rod tip low. Cast at brush piles, log jams, or any other junk that create brookie condominiums. Let the fly sink for a brief second and strip the fly away from the junk toward the center of the stream watch for chasers and when you see one... don't stop stripping. Strip that fly all the way back to you and make another cast. Many times I've hooked fish right at my feet. You'll move and see a lot of fish that you won't end up hooking but in my opinion there's no better way to move and hook big fish in these small trout streams. If you're fishing dry flies...stay away from the droppers. I say this because you're just getting started and the droppers will cause a lot of tangles when casting and a lot of snags and lost rigs on bottom structure. Stick to one fly on top of the water. Stay with the smaller flies and try to match the color of the naturals you're seeing. 
DUDE, Try the bugger. No need for long leaders and the rod you have will work just fine. I've tried every streamer pattern in the book up there but the black bugger works on every small stream I've fished. Walk upstream as far as you want to go then fish back down. This tactic will teach you a lot about where trout live...big trout. It's usually a simple and short roll cast, very little leader to manage, and the 6lb flourocarbon will allow you to pull your fly out of the bushes on the opposite bank without breaking off. And if you do break off...one easy knot puts you back in business. I lived in Montana and fished some of the best trout water in the country. My identical twin brother has been a full time guide on those waters for 10 years. He and I will both tell you that we wouldn't trade the U.P. brookie streams for anything. It's fly fishing in one of it's purest forms when it comes to the experience of it all. Best of luck and stick with it. Find a buddy and get him into it as well. And thank goodness all those "River Runs Through It" movie viewers have gone by the way side. It isn't about the wine and cheese on the riverbank.
Collin


----------



## Jfish (Sep 22, 2010)

Collin, that is a great post!

I've been looking at how to do a bow and arrow cast also. That one looks like it may be really effective in some of the cover that I've visited so far.

The other option I've been considering is a short rod. Cabelas has rods called TQR (tight quarter rods) rods. I thought about purchasing the 6' 5wt rod.


----------



## polarbear78 (Jan 26, 2011)

This is a good thread going... thanks everyone for the info, I'm going to the U.P. in June for some trout action!


----------



## polarbear78 (Jan 26, 2011)

Jfish said:


> Collin, that is a great post!
> 
> I've been looking at how to do a bow and arrow cast also. That one looks like it may be really effective in some of the cover that I've visited so far.
> 
> The other option I've been considering is a short rod. Cabelas has rods called TQR (tight quarter rods) rods. I thought about purchasing the 6' 5wt rod.


how much was the rod you're talking about? Was it a rod reel combo? I had been looking for a little 6' 2wt for the U.P....


----------



## polarbear78 (Jan 26, 2011)

aimus1 said:


> JFish,
> Get some 200 grain sink tip line for that 9 ft. 5wt. of yours.
> Collin


Do you just tie on a section to the end of your floating line or no floating line and all sink line? I've heard people doing it both ways, and each say their way is right... just curious


----------

